# School back today - I'm miserable about it!



## Rags

Oh well, schools all over Scotland have gone back this week, Ds's went back today, and I really can't believe how quickly the summer break has gone by. I found myself quite upset this morning because I wish we had more time. I worked part of the 6 weeks and family commitments limited what we could do when I wasn't working. In Eire my friends son broke for the summer at the same time as we did but doesn't go back until the 31st - I want that too!!!


----------



## amytrisha

All of my friends in Scotland's little ones went back either today or tomorrow. It's flown hasn't it! 
Don't beat yourself up over it, there'll be more holidays xx


----------



## Rags

Lol lots, I've just been checking my schedule to see if we can get away at the start of the October week, and I'm consoling myself that we will have a long weekend in September! Thank you.


----------



## loeylo

Think how us teachers feel &#128521;


----------



## Rags

loeylo said:


> Think how us teachers feel ð

Oh believe me, I feel for you all. I've a friend who wants to petition our local authority for a slightly longer May holiday then a 4 week summer break! I'm all for the longer May break but still want at least 6 weeks in the summer - am I the only one?


----------



## loeylo

Rags said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Think how us teachers feel ð
> 
> Oh believe me, I feel for you all. I've a friend who wants to petition our local authority for a slightly longer May holiday then a 4 week summer break! I'm all for the longer May break but still want at least 6 weeks in the summer - am I the only one?Click to expand...

Not for the May holiday, we are hardly in between Easter and summer (two weeks for spring plus extra for Easter depending how it falls, then two holidays in May before finishing up in June) but I'd ditch the September weekend and take time off in November. November sucks! I'd also like the February holiday to be longer because Christmas to Easter is a long, dark stretch with hardly any time off.


----------



## LoraLoo

Rags said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Think how us teachers feel ð
> 
> Oh believe me, I feel for you all. I've a friend who wants to petition our local authority for a slightly longer May holiday then a 4 week summer break! I'm all for the longer May break but still want at least 6 weeks in the summer - am I the only one?Click to expand...

Yes...&#128514;&#128514; haha

Id rather an extra week at Xmas and an extra week in May or Easter. Ours have been off 4 weeks now and weve been out almost every day doing stuff, but theyre starting to get a bit fed up now and so am I. Theyre due back on the 6th but we go to France so mine wont go back til the 12th. My eldest Sons school broke up a week early too so when he goes back he will have been off for 9 weeks &#128528;


----------



## Rags

loeylo said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Think how us teachers feel Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Oh believe me, I feel for you all. I've a friend who wants to petition our local authority for a slightly longer May holiday then a 4 week summer break! I'm all for the longer May break but still want at least 6 weeks in the summer - am I the only one?Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the May holiday, we are hardly in between Easter and summer (two weeks for spring plus extra for Easter depending how it falls, then two holidays in May before finishing up in June) but I'd ditch the September weekend and take time off in November. November sucks! I'd also like the February holiday to be longer because Christmas to Easter is a long, dark stretch with hardly any time off.Click to expand...

I like the idea of a February holiday, it would be good with with my work too, and I always have to work most of the spring holiday - how selfish am I! I am starting to think that starting summer a bit later up here would work too - more in line with the English holidays, lets face it, August/September are often our best months.


----------



## Rags

Id rather an extra week at Xmas and an extra week in May or Easter. Ours have been off 4 weeks now and weve been out almost every day doing stuff, but theyre starting to get a bit fed up now and so am I. Theyre due back on the 6th but we go to France so mine wont go back til the 12th. My eldest Sons school broke up a week early too so when he goes back he will have been off for 9 weeks ð[/QUOTE]

I think it's quite good if they start to get a bit bored towards the end of the holidays, I think it's good for the imagination (although I do find myself coming up with the ideas sometimes rather than letting Ds come up with his own plans. I think it also gets them looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## LoraLoo

Yes i agree with that. I havent taken them on as many days out this week and theyve actually gone out in the garden and played games which had given me a bit of a break and given me chance to catch up on housework


----------



## Wobbles

How long do the kids get off in Scotland?


----------



## loeylo

Rags said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Think how us teachers feel Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Oh believe me, I feel for you all. I've a friend who wants to petition our local authority for a slightly longer May holiday then a 4 week summer break! I'm all for the longer May break but still want at least 6 weeks in the summer - am I the only one?Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the May holiday, we are hardly in between Easter and summer (two weeks for spring plus extra for Easter depending how it falls, then two holidays in May before finishing up in June) but I'd ditch the September weekend and take time off in November. November sucks! I'd also like the February holiday to be longer because Christmas to Easter is a long, dark stretch with hardly any time off.Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of a February holiday, it would be good with with my work too, and I always have to work most of the spring holiday - how selfish am I! I am starting to think that starting summer a bit later up here would work too - more in line with the English holidays, lets face it, August/September are often our best months.Click to expand...

Noooo! I couldn't afford to go on holiday if I couldn't go away early July!


----------



## loeylo

Wobbles said:


> How long do the kids get off in Scotland?

6-7 weeks. We break up the last few days in June and go back in mid August.


----------



## Rags

That's true about the slightly cheaper early July breaks - I also find if I'm going down south to the theme parks early July is great, no long waits for any of the rides - good point loeylo, lets stick to end of June to break up but take the Eire 8 weeks PLEASE!!!


----------



## c1403

Think I want to move to Scotland for the cheaper holidays!
We are so used to go away term time but now DD is in school that isn't going to be so easy!


----------



## sabby52

My son still has another week off, this is his 8th week off, so by the time he goes back he will have had 9 weeks off school. I love our long summer holidays and I hate it when they go back, I am a childminder and work from home so all summer my house if full of kids then come september it feels so empty :(


----------



## loeylo

c1403 said:


> Think I want to move to Scotland for the cheaper holidays!
> We are so used to go away term time but now DD is in school that isn't going to be so easy!

To get it cheaper we need to fly from England!


----------



## Rags

sabby52 said:


> My son still has another week off, this is his 8th week off, so by the time he goes back he will have had 9 weeks off school. I love our long summer holidays and I hate it when they go back, I am a childminder and work from home so all summer my house if full of kids then come september it feels so empty :(

It's so nice to come across like minded people not champing at the bit to get the children back to school. 

Well we're on week two already, Ds is enjoying being back and I'm taking the chance on non work days to start the desperately needed decorating - meanwhile I happily made a note of the holiday dates for the rest of this year in my diary yesterday!


----------



## minties

Kids get 6 weeks off over Christmas here, it's awesome!


----------



## Rags

minties said:


> Kids get 6 weeks off over Christmas here, it's awesome!

The benefit of having Christmas in the summer - although having had a few christmas's in Australia I have to admit to preferring it when it's cold and dark outside.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd love it if we had our big holiday over Christmas time! It would be none stop grottos, baking and glitter at my house :haha:


----------

